# Daniel 9:27: Who is "He"?



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> Then he shall confirm a covenant with many for one week;
> But in the middle of the week
> He shall bring an end to sacrifice and offering.
> And on the wing of abominations shall be one who makes desolate,
> ...


 Exegete it!!!! Who is _he_? Please explain, and rightly divide the Word of truth, or perhaps let the Reformers and Puritans explain. I am interested in answers however.

Why? And, also what New Testament verses key to this covenant, referenced by Gabriel, if any?

Bear in mind, this thread exists in continuity with this earlier query.

Thanks. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

_Reformed_ apologetics to MacArthur-school dispensationalists isn't a bad idea by the way.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2006)

The he is either
1. Christ confirming the Covenant of Grace through his preaching, his miracles and his resurrection.
2. The Romans who made covenants with the surrounding peoples to destroy the Jews.

The abomination of desolations is the Roman army. 

Mat 24:15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2006)

I will post again tomorrow after hearing my ministers opinion on the matter, he's preaching on this chapter


----------



## Peter (Aug 27, 2006)

My minister preached on Dan 9:1-19. He spoke briefly on the 70 _years_ (Jer 25;29). He talked about how their interpretation can be literal, approximate or symbolic and it seems they have a fulfillment either way. The sermon was on Daniel's confession of sin and repentence as the 70 yrs was about to expire with a particular emphasis on the basis of our pleading being the promises and attributes of God and Jesus not ourselves. Next week will be on the 70 weeks.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Peter.


----------

